# Vplayer audio/video out of sync for GNex, any ideas?



## FlyingJ (Oct 17, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)

Source:: 
I really like VPlayer and had it on my DX, and now on my GNex, it plays just about anything.

But...

It seems no matter what settings I use (fast, high quality, etc) and with cache from 0 to max, it gets audio out of sync.

It even does this with videos shot with the phone, whereas the stock video player does not.

Anyone else experience this and or am I missing some setting that will work better?

I appreciate any feedback!

J


----------

